# Raphael Cats...



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I have two raphael catfish in a 55g with other community fish. I've had them in there for about 4-5 months, and everything seems to be going pretty well. They get along fine with our other fish.

Boyfriend and I rarely see the two cats unless it's feeding time... any other time, they're always hiding. Which I guess is to be expected, since they don't do much during the day. 

Once every two months I re-arrange the tank to switch things up, and while doing this, I take out EVERY plant and ornament that's in there. This is a chance I get to see who is still around... thankfully everyone is there, again. With all the hiding places they have in there, it's hard to tell sometimes. 

But one of our cats is... well, he/she has a huge stomach. It's swimming fine, and it's acting normal. I can only think of a few things that might have caused the stomach swelling... it ate too much, it's clogged up, or I need to double-check the tank because it might have eaten someone. 

Stupid me, first thing I thought when I saw it was "OMG R U PREGGER?" But, then I quickly realized that was a stupid thing to even consider. I've never owned catfish before these guys (besides Oto's), so cut me some slack.

Anyone have any idea why he/she has a big tummy? 

I put on my big rubber gloves and tried to (gently) catch the cat in a corner to get a better look, and the damn thing tried to prick me. Catfish are scary. :-x


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

It's not unusual for catfish to eat so much they roll around on their bellies.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like possibly constipation.

If it is, just fast (Not feeding) a for a few days and the constipation should go.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Are the scales in the swollen area laying flat against the skin or are they standing up?


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

They dont have scales its all armor plating, anyways this sounds normal. As they get older you will start to see their bellies become almost out of proportion to the rest of the body, especially with the Striped ones even more so. Sometimes I notice that they might eat everything 1 day (other fishes food too) but then they might not eat for a day or 2, so that could be a reason why. Also knowing catfish, its just in their anatomy, because they eat (almost) everything, and having that big stomach is probably part of their adaptation. 

Although I doubt their constipated it wouldnt be a bad idea to feed spirulina 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> They dont have scales its all armor plating, anyways this sounds normal.


Duh, I knew that. :chair:


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, good... I did check everyone in the tank again, just to make sure no one ended up in that belly. But no fish are missing. 

It's day two of no food, and in the morning before I leave for work, I'm going to check my cat again. I'll also sprinkle some micro-wafers onto the surface for the little guys that need it. I don't think everyone will appreciate this fasting, lol.

I don't have any spirulina, but I'm definitely going to pick some up next chance I get. 

We actually have two striped raphael cats, haha. Boyfriend liked them more over the spotted ones. 

Thanks so much! I can rest easy. xD


----------

